# Ol coach won something!!!



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....5_10100129851355475_8108968547184766366_n.jpg

HONESTLY DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL IT IS, NOT BEING FROM THE SHOW SIDE OF THESE DOGS! LOL BUT I WOULD LIKE TO THINK ITS THE BEST CHEERING SECTION CAUSE ME AND MR ABERNATHY WAS PULLING FOR HER HARD!

PYRA GOT A 1ST AND BEST OPP. AND LOU GOT A 3RD.

BEEN WAITING FOR HER OR SOMEONE ELSE TO DO IT AND COULDNT WAIT ANY LONGER.

WAY TA GO YALL!

AND ON ANOTHER NOTE; I'D LIKE TO SAY IT WAS AN HONOR TO MEET MR RANDALL ABERNATHY! AND FOR THE LIFE OF ME I CANT REMEMBER THE OTHER DUDE! OH YEAH, REX. BUT HE CURRED OUT! HAHAHA.....

ON THE WAY I HAD A MILLION THINGS TO ASK AND FORGOT EVERYTHING ONCE I MET HIM... IT WAS TRUELY AN HONOR SIR!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I seen that on fb congrats!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations to Coach!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice job. Sounds like it was a good time.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Woot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im so happy for Nadia and Pyra! a trophy well deserved! for sure!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh just now saw this!! Thanks guys and gals!  I'll post the pic soon! 
Just like Welder said, I also had a million questions for them both....but I was so nervous and excited I forgot everything! LOL


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

YIIIPPEE!! wahooo!! way to go!


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

yea Welder, I saw all of those bulldogs and I took Little toro home before he got to thinking he could compete! Really sorry you didn't show up on time so that we could have met, but I gave you a long count! Coach was awesome and a true advocate of the dogs! Beautiful dogs too!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

You guys sound like a bunch of groupies! 

(and yes that is the jealousy talking) 

Well done to Coach and Pyra! So stoked for you!


----------



## BasterdBoy88 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice dogs..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

was this the GA adba show? I didn't get to meet up with anyone.. was busy pulling and keeping score at the wp.. congrats on the wins!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah it was in GA! I saw you and some of your dogs pulling, but I was running back and forth so I didn't get the chance to say hi!! Wish I did though!! Lol!


----------

